# 22LR Conversion



## RotorHead (Aug 13, 2008)

With the price and lack of availibility of 9mm ammo I am considering a 22LR conversion kit for my G19. Any experience with the Advantage Arms kit or any other kits? I will be using the 22LR for practice and 9mm for CCW.


----------



## Nanook (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello,
I have not tried the Advantage Arms conversion, but the JAC is incredible! JAC (Jonathan Arthur Ciener sp?) have built a number of conversions, I have tried the Beretta, the Glock 17/22, conversion, and the Mini-14, all worked very well, and you can get "hi-cap" magazines. I think they run about $200 for the whole deal. Good luck.

SEEYA KEV


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I once owned one of the Advantage Arms kits for a G19. After a short break-in period (100-150 shots?), it was completely reliable with several of the recommended ammo brands/types, and a few I tried on my own. With an aluminum slide, it makes for a very light total gun weight, which is ultimately why I got rid of mine. I wanted a rimfire I could use as a practice gun for IDPA and similar matches, and the difference in gun weights with and without the kit made drawing/shooting practice from a holster a bit unrealistic. As long as this is not a problem, I recommend it highly. :smt023

Good luck finding one, though; last I heard, AA products were heavily back-ordered, along with the rest of the firearms industry.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I would NOT recommend the JAC conversion, for several reasons. First, I understand the sights are cast as part of the slide metal; they are totally non-adjustable. The AA LE kit sights are the same as stock Glock sights; they can be adjusted for windage, and can be replaced with other Glock sights (fixed or fully adjustable). Your sight picture will be EXACTLY the same, centerfire OR rimfire. Second, the JAC company has a rather weak reputation for customer service; run a few internet searches and you'll get plenty of examples. Personally, I tried to order a kit over the phone when their computers were down, and they gave me so many lame excuses and roadblocks I finally gave up; took the money order I had already bought to pay for the kit, and got a refund from the Post Office. How bad does it have to be before a ready-to-order customer does THAT?

I owned a JAC Ruger Mini-14 kit several decades ago, and it worked well. I've seen 3 of the AR kits, and two of the three didn't function well at all.


----------



## RotorHead (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I'm leaning towards the AA. However I have the night sights on G19, and am thinking the TGT model might give me a more familiar site picture. I'm checking with all the Nashville area gun shops today. 5 or 6 are listed as AA dealers on the Advantage web site.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

For not much more than a conversion kit you could get something along the lines of a Beretta U22 Neos or S&W 22A. Both have versions in the mid to upper $200's... assuming you can even find one!

Scott


----------



## Nanook (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your experience with JAC. Maybe I just got lucky with them. The ones I got to shoot, were shooting pretty close to point-of-aim so I didn't question the sights, but I suppose each gun will shoot a little differently. Thanks for the input. More food for thought.

SEEYA KEV


----------



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

Do the conversions shoot inexpensive ammo such as federal?


----------



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

I bought my Glock last week and the dealer said I would have a terrible time finding a conversion kit for it. So I went on the net yesterday and foud 2 within 5 minutes. So I didnt jump on it becuse they were so easy to find. I went online today to go ahead and get one and they are both sold already. :smt022 I didnt jump on one when I found it because they were $367.00 and $425.00,,,, but I just did the math right now and it would actually save me a grand a year in ammo if I keep shooting at the rate I'm going.

Question is:

Do I need to jump on anything available when it comes up?

Or is this a temporary lul and I could shop around and get one for $300.00 shortly?

P.S. When I saw them yesterday one of them said something like Fits Glosk 17-22 So does that mean it fits my Glock 19 or does it only fit 17 and 22. I am guessing that would by 17/22 right?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

jimtem said:


> they were $367.00 and $425.00


That's higher than a cats back! I thought they were around $275........


----------



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

dosborn said:


> That's higher than a cats back! I thought they were around $275........





dosborn said:


> That's higher than a cats back! I thought they were around $275........


Ya thats why I didnt order one. Most places I look they are available for $260 to $300 but all are back ordered. The shop owner I talked to said he could order one for me and that it would be in some where between 2 to 6 months.

The ones I found for 367 and 425 would ship the next buisness day. Its a real toss up considering that I would spend an extra $80 a month in practice ammo.

This would be easier math if I knew how long sites such as this one http://www.glockworld.com/item/34_Advantage_Arms_Barrels__Choke_Tubes_ADVANT_ARMS_CONV_LE19-23_.aspx would be back ordered.

When I go to advantage arms it looks like you can even order a conversion kit for the G19 http://www.advantagearms.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Have you looked into reloading? Starting out with a single stage is about the cost (after press, some components, powder, ect.) of the conversion kit. Start keeping your brass if you already haven't!!


----------



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Have you looked into reloading? Starting out with a single stage is about the cost (after press, some components, powder, ect.) of the conversion kit. Start keeping your brass if you already haven't!!


I do save all my brass for my Dad. He shots only reloads. I'll be shooting some of his reloads tomorrow. I went ahead and bout the conversion kit. It ships in 3 business days. Looks like their is a good supply of them on gunbroker. The seller that has them only lists one at a time to allow him to ask for a higher price Im sure. You pay an extra hundred bucks to get one now instead of waiting.

As far as I can tell though no other site is even guessing when the LE 19 kit will come off back order.


----------



## enzomn (Nov 9, 2009)

I just got a AA kit for my Glock 19. I was able to get a target version of it which the only difference is the front sight is fixed compared to the Law enforcement version and the slide is a little more rounded. I will doubt you will find a LE version but the target versions are out there. They place I got mine still had some of those left at msrp. Fun toy I have only had tha chance to fire off about 75-100rds through it so far. Couple of FTE but those will go away as the spring wears in.

http://www.bhigear.com/glockconversionkit.aspx


----------

